# Interesting Story from Another Website



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi there! I found a nice story called "Customer of Size" on another website - Carve magazine online (it's a "literary" magazine - nothing to do with fat issues in particular). I would describe the story content as "Fat man on a plane." It made me laugh, though I really could have imagined a couple of different (better) endings, at least for my tastes. Here is the link if you'd like to read it: http://carvezine.com/issue/2008/spring/jones.htm


----------



## shanemendis (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------

